# Firefox meldet ständig "Dieser Verbindung wird nicht vertraut"



## Eschke85 (17. März 2012)

*Firefox meldet ständig "Dieser Verbindung wird nicht vertraut"*

Ich hatte am Donnerstag eine Malware, die sich als "Bundespolizei" ausgibt. Diese konnte ich zwar entfernen, seitdem habe ich jedoch ein Problem mit Firefox.
Sobald ich https-Seiten aufrufen möchte wird immer "Dieser Verbindung wird nicht vertraut" angezeigt und ich soll eine Ausnahme hinzufügen. Trotzdem wird die Seite danach teilweise fehlerhaft angezeigt. Beim erneuten Seitenaufrauf erfolgt wieder die Meldung "Dieser Verbindung wird nicht vertraut".

Kennt jemand eine Lösung, was ich dagegen tun kann?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!
Viele Grüße!


----------



## derP4computer (17. März 2012)

*AW: Firefox meldet ständig "Dieser Verbindung wird nicht vertraut"*

Hast du es schon mit einer Neuinstallation versucht?


----------



## Olstyle (17. März 2012)

*AW: Firefox meldet ständig "Dieser Verbindung wird nicht vertraut"*

Versuch mal die Seite:
DNS-OK.de Test bereitgestellt durch die Deutsche Telekom AG
Klingt ganz so als würdest du umgeleitet.


----------



## Eschke85 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Firefox meldet ständig "Dieser Verbindung wird nicht vertraut"*

@ derP4computer

Eine Neuinstallation habe ich bereits versucht. Leider besteht das Problem danach weiterhin. Ich habe auch sämtliche persönliche Einstellungen, Lesezeichen, etc. gelöscht - ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Eschke85 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Firefox meldet ständig "Dieser Verbindung wird nicht vertraut"*

@ Olstyle

Beim DNS-Test ist alles in Ordnung. Daran liegt es auch nicht.

Das Problem besteht nur bei Firefox. Der Internet Explorer und Chrome funktionieren fehlerfrei.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. März 2012)

*AW: Firefox meldet ständig "Dieser Verbindung wird nicht vertraut"*

Schon einen Vollständigen Viren-scann gemacht ?
Vorzugsweise nicht mit einer Gratisversion.

Sind alle Cookies und Temporären Daten gelöscht ?


----------



## High-Teen (17. März 2012)

*AW: Firefox meldet ständig "Dieser Verbindung wird nicht vertraut"*

Vielleicht liegt's am Virenschutzprogramm: [GELÖST] "Dieser Verbindung wird nicht vertraut" - Forum - CHIP Online


----------



## Eschke85 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Firefox meldet ständig "Dieser Verbindung wird nicht vertraut"*

@ Triceratops

Ich habe einen erneuten Virus Scan mit Kaspersky durchgeführt. Es wurde kein Virus oder etwas ähnliches gefunden.
Sämtlich Cookies und Temporäre Dateien wurden von mir gelöscht. Das Problem besteht aber weiterhin.

@ High-Teen

Trotz Deaktivierung von Kaspersky tritt das Problem weiterhin auf.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. März 2012)

*AW: Firefox meldet ständig "Dieser Verbindung wird nicht vertraut"*

Schon die neue Beta Version von FF12 getestet ?

Hast du mal versucht alle Addons zu deaktivieren ?
Vielleicht liegt es an einem Addon das ärger macht.


----------



## Franzl (18. März 2012)

Schon mal unter Details geguckt warum der Verbindung nicht vertraut wird?

 Ich hatte den gleichen Fehler nach dem ich falsche Datum/Uhrzeit Einstellungen hatte. Dadurch wurden die sicherheitszertifikate nicht erkannt weil die zb von 2009 waren und meine Einstellungen vorher lagen.


----------



## Eschke85 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Firefox meldet ständig "Dieser Verbindung wird nicht vertraut"*

Das Problem hat sich nun erledigt. Jetzt läuft Firefox wieder problemlos.

Ich habe auf einer anderen Website die Lösung gefunden.

Ich musste bei mir im Ordner C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6qs6q54r.default die Datei cert8.db löschen. Daraufhin legt Firefox beim nächsten Start eine neue cert8.db Datei an und seitdem geht wieder alles.

Trotzdem vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## DividedStates (28. August 2012)

*AW: Firefox meldet ständig "Dieser Verbindung wird nicht vertraut"*

Habe das Problem mittlerweile auch an meinem Arbeitsrechner.

Bei mir konnte es aber nicht auf die vorgestellten Art und Weise gelöst werden. Ich habe inzwischen sogar den gesammten AppData/Morzilla/Firefox Ordner nach Deinstallation gelöscht. Nach neuinstallation das gleiche Problem?

Irgendjemand noch einen Tipp?


----------



## Bulldoeser (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Firefox meldet ständig "Dieser Verbindung wird nicht vertraut"*

Schau mal auf die Systemzeit hatte da auch mal ein Problem mit,   die sollte aktuell sein.


----------

